# Merckx Titane?



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

There's a Merckx model I've never seen before on ebay right now, a "Titane". I assume this predates the AX, Majestic and other Litespeed made bikes because the seller says it was welded in Belgium from Litespeed supplied tubing. I'm not really in a position to buy it (though it is my size  ) but am curious because I have never heard of this particular model. It appears to have a MX Leader style steel fork and looks closer to a traditional steel Merckx in tubing diameter and design, does anyone know anything more about this model? How does it ride? Thanks!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I know EM made a Titane model back in 00-01 prior to the well know Litespeed bikes, but I saw that same bike on eBay and thought the same thing. Those tubes, lugs, and fork look awfully similar to an MX. Not sure this might just be a repainted rig that someone mistook or wanted to pass off as Ti. 

Here's a shot of the original release pic of the Titane....tubes look much bigger than the bike on eBay. Pretty sure this is the same seller that's somehow come across a boat load of MXL's recently and has been selling them on eBay.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2000/photos/Daytona.shtml


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I saw that purple fade titane yesterday too. I remember at the end of one of the older WCP spring classic videos they visit the Merckx factory and talk with Eddy. As thye are walking through giving a tour, they talk about making custom frames for customers, and mention doing this in titanium as well. The seller on ebay was from Netherlands, maybe it was a euro-only model. Speaking of euro-only, I've got a copy of the italian mag, BiciSport, that has a full page ad for the Merckx "Bound", a full carbon frame/fork with a retail price of 1700 euros including fork.


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

*Titanium Merckx*

Yeah it looks to be a euro model for sure, there's even a braze on for a number plate. I can't help but be curious about how it rides but won't be dropping the $950 just to find out. I've heard the AX isn't fantastic and the Millenium 3 is too stiff, the Majestic gets good reviews but for some reason that bike just seems boring to me. Something about a Belgian made titanium Merckx is appealing, and that paint! Maybe I'll keep my eye out for one after I sell some of my current stable. If anyone on the board ends up with it let me know how it treats you!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Merckx Titane*

Made in Belgium using Litespeed provided tubes. Personally, I would buy one if I could find one in my size. The one currently on EBay has an Mxl fork which is reasonable considering the frame size. Merckx has never cared about weight versus function.

I have a Merckx EX and would love to find a used Millenium. Currently all roads lead nowhere on that search. I previously owned a Vortex and the Merckx simply fits better.

For reference, I also have a C40 BStay. The C40's preferred but the Merckx EX is the bike I ride the most.


----------

